# Bucharest, Romania



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us
edit


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26








By cotiso1 at 2011-07-26


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome photos of a very beautiful city

thank you very much for this stunning collection of pictures


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-30








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-30


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-29


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-30








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-30


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-30








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-30


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-30








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-30


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-30








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-30


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-30








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-31


----------



## ro.cologne (Sep 14, 2010)

@cotiso

poze extraordinare!cea mai frumoasa colectie a bucurestilor de pe ssc! felicitari!
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-07-28








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By [RL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/cotiso1]cotiso1[/URL] at 2010-08-24








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2010-09-06








By cotiso1 at 2010-09-06


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2010-09-06








By cotiso1 at 2010-09-06


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2010-09-06








By cotiso1 at 2010-09-12


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

@AMS_Guy: No, it's not exactly the same area of the city, some photos are paired up but others aren't even close, for example the 1st or the 5th on this page.


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By Claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful pictures


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

Prahova said:


> beautiful pictures


Multumesc


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

dont you have pictures of Basarab bridge?


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

Prahova said:


> dont you have pictures of Basarab bridge?


Nu.


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

the city's old area is not without a charm.
and yes the modern midrises are simply designed but neat and sleek.


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos from Bucharest


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shots of this city. A very extensive tour!


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By Claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By Claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

You've been busy with your camera Cotiso! I love the look of all the trendy street cafes.


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By Claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

wow , hello revived historic Bucharest :cheers:


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Bucharest is becoming more beautiful all the time


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

this city still needs a lot of investitions.


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## 3bg-izi (Aug 23, 2011)

So many hidden jewels in Bucharest. It will be great when they get renovated. :cheers:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Elegant City!


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## gmacruyff (Oct 16, 2010)

Cotiso.You have taken it Bravo.! Its the big white building,with the dark green windows.
Looks as if its finished!.Now you should hop on to the new tourist bus and get some photos from there.Its quite cheap and im sure youll enjoy it.


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

gmacruyff said:


> Cotiso.You have taken it Bravo.! Its the big white building,with the dark green windows.
> Looks as if its finished!.Now you should hop on to the new tourist bus and get some photos from there.Its quite cheap and im sure youll enjoy it.


You mean National Library...
I will do it, maybe next week.


----------



## andreistefan (Aug 30, 2011)

Cotiso, gmacruyff refers to the new National Library that's being renovated now, along the Dambovita river, vis-a-vis to the main Court of Bucharest; you have captured the library in a few previous photos.


----------



## gmacruyff (Oct 16, 2010)

Andreistefan.I think Cotiso is referring to the new "Tourist Bus"next week,(not the National library).These photos are so good that hes had 148,000 viewers in 3 weeks.

p.s.I cant find any website showing photos from the tourist bus on any forum,so Cotiso,would be the first to capture these views.


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

andreistefan said:


> Cotiso, gmacruyff refers to the new National Library that's being renovated now, along the Dambovita river, vis-a-vis to the main Court of Bucharest; you have captured the library in a few previous photos.


I know, look up.


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14








By claudiu2 at 2011-08-14


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Beautiful Bucharest


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

Bucharest Bus Tour
http://my.imageshack.us









By claudiu2 at 2011-09-02








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-02


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-02








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-02


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-02








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-02


----------



## gmacruyff (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Cotiso!.I think ill try this bus tour in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice shots of Bucharest!


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## gmacruyff (Oct 16, 2010)

Cotiso.Fanatastic!.Youve done a great job.!


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-03


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful city, Bucharest, although authorities should keep up with the renovation.

I am rather astounded at how Latin it looks.
Could be French or even Spanish, those houses...

I expected it to be more Eastern-looking, more Greek, Turk or Slavic, somehow...
I think I´ve seen pictures of Brasov and they definitely looked to me more "Eastern" than Bucharest.
I realise most buildings are from the XIXth century, with very few medieval buildings.
Why is it?

I´m still unable to tell the age nor the style of an Orthodox church.

Oh and a question: is the Ceaucescu palace used? Or is it abandoned? Looks rather big...


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

the city was once called little Paris because of it's many buildings designed by French architects , a tribute to Romania's strong diplomatic relations with France in the interbelic period that's why it resembles the west (from some angles at least  ), to bad Ceausescu razed to the ground a very large percentage of those buildings to build ugly commie towers. In Transylvania the style is more Austrian from the region's occupation by the Austrian and Austro-hungarian empires.
ps: the big palace it's now used as the House of Parliament and other political offices.


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By Claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By Claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Fallen (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice pictures Cotiso! The tourist bus is definitely a must in Bucharest!


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

nice pics , i think i will try this bus next time i will be there , it's a very different perspective from the car :cheers:


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Bucharest has a nice flavour to it. It's like a slice of Latin America in the heart of Europe.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

a nice city and has a clean environment too.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow...so many beautiful Beaux Arts buildings! Thanks very much for the pictures!


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

i lived one year in this city.it is very nice


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

They sure like their Golfs in Bucharest. 










Really interesting shots. Although I wish they'd reduce car traffic in the city. The picture above is a fine example. The grand buildings in the back almost look lost amid the sea of traffic. Plant some trees, add some sidewalks and reduce the # of lanes. kay:


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

Kampflamm said:


> add some sidewalks and reduce the # of lanes. kay:


reduce lanes to create sidewalks?? blasphemy , the car is the most important thing in eastern europe and should have all the conditions to run free , pedestrians are just losers who don't have cars :lol:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

garcia.calavera said:


> the city was once called little Paris because of it's many buildings designed by French architects , a tribute to Romania's strong diplomatic relations with France in the interbelic period that's why it resembles the west (from some angles at least  ), to bad Ceausescu razed to the ground a very large percentage of those buildings to build ugly commie towers. In Transylvania the style is more Austrian from the region's occupation by the Austrian and Austro-hungarian empires.
> ps: the big palace it's now used as the House of Parliament and other political offices.


 I think it has less to do with diplomatic relations and more to do with the École des Beaux-Arts in Paris and the fashion of the day. 

What I would like to know is what were the industries that made Bucharest prosperous, or more specifically with what wealth did individuals (or groups) possess to commision such grand buildings? 

Anyway, great thread, it got better and better, and from around page 10 it began to look like the more affluent parts of the city.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the nice updates....:cheers:


----------



## Fahrenheit 10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kampflamm said:


> Really interesting shots.* Although I wish they'd reduce car traffic in the city. The picture above is a fine example. The grand buildings in the back almost look lost amid the sea of traffic. Plant some trees, add some sidewalks and reduce the # of lanes.* kay:


There is a project regarding this issue.Here is an article(in romanian).They say that the project allready had begun by widening the sidewalks on Victory Way.(last shots)


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

skymantle said:


> I think it has less to do with diplomatic relations and more to do with the École des Beaux-Arts in Paris and the fashion of the day.
> 
> What I would like to know is what were the industries that made Bucharest prosperous, or more specifically with what wealth did individuals (or groups) possess to commision such grand buildings?
> 
> Anyway, great thread, it got better and better, and from around page 10 it began to look like the more affluent parts of the city.


Up until WW2 Romania was one of the biggest oil producers in the world (7th in the world), it was also Europe's second-largest food producer. 

The only thing I know about the industries (of Bucharest) is that Ford had a car plant there...

A nice video of Bucharest made before WW2





in this video you can also see lots of images of Bucharest during that time
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05N-AM0cZ-o


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

adeiush said:


> Up until WW2 Romania was one of the biggest oil producers in the world (7th in the world), it was also Europe's second-largest food producer.
> 
> The only thing I know about the industries (of Bucharest) is that Ford had a car plant there...
> 
> ...


 I see, thanks for info. Industries were oil. primary and secondary manufacturing. I wonder if there were any big names of industry, the wealthy 'captains of industry', like you would have had in the west, such as Tate, Rothschild, Vanderbilt and the like, and if they were usually Romanians or foreigners as well? Nice videos too. :cheers:


----------



## adeiush (Oct 16, 2009)

^^ 
Nicolae Malaxa and Max Auschnitt were the biggest romanian industrialists of that time and arch rivals.

Evanghelie Zappa (greek-romanian) - in the 1850s, Zappas was considered one of the wealthiest entrepreneurs in Eastern Europe, he's also the founder of the Olympic Games. Ion Gigurtu, the CEO of the Mica Group (Mining Company- gold and other metals). Other very wealthy owners of capital invested in various industrial activities were: Constantin Argetoianu, member of the board of directors and manager of many corporations, Ion/Ioan Bujoiu, the CEO of the Petroşani Industries, the Chrissoveloni family - banking, Aristide Blank (the ower of the largest romanian bank at that time - Marmorosch Blank), Dumitru Mociorniţă (he owned the largest clothing company), Ernest Baliff, Oscar Kaufman, Ernest Urdăreanu and ... King Carol II (who was said to be the most important owner of capital in the interwar Romania).

There were also old boyer (noble) families like: Cantacuzino family, Caragea family; Rosetti family, Ghica family, Sturdza family; Văcărescu family etc. who were very rich.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice photos.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

adeiush said:


> ^^
> Nicolae Malaxa and Max Auschnitt were the biggest romanian industrialists of that time and arch rivals.
> 
> Evanghelie Zappa (greek-romanian) - in the 1850s, Zappas was considered one of the wealthiest entrepreneurs in Eastern Europe, he's also the founder of the Olympic Games. Ion Gigurtu, the CEO of the Mica Group (Mining Company- gold and other metals). Other very wealthy owners of capital invested in various industrial activities were: Constantin Argetoianu, member of the board of directors and manager of many corporations, Ion/Ioan Bujoiu, the CEO of the Petroşani Industries, the Chrissoveloni family - banking, Aristide Blank (the ower of the largest romanian bank at that time - Marmorosch Blank), Dumitru Mociorniţă (he owned the largest clothing company), Ernest Baliff, Oscar Kaufman, Ernest Urdăreanu and ... King Carol II (who was said to be the most important owner of capital in the interwar Romania).
> ...


 Thanks a lot for info. Very interesting indeed. I know there were prominent Greek-merchant communities in Jassy and Galati. Zappas indeed was a big name and you can find Zappas philanthropy all over the region, including the beautiful neoclassical [URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zappeion"]Zappeion Exhibition Building[/URL] in Athens and the [URL="http://wikimapia.org/14088826/Zappeion-Girls-School"]Zappeion Girls School[/URL] in Istanbul. Can you pin-point the buildings that any of these industrialists commissioned in Bucharest, in particular Zappas and Malaxa? Don't feel obliged, just interested to know. Thanks again. :cheers:


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04








By claudiu2 at 2011-09-04


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Can you point me to some pics of yours of the National History Museum?


----------



## vdbull (May 9, 2011)

^^


Cotiso said:


> http://my.imageshack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found one on the first page of this thread. Unfortunately the museum is still under renovation, and the only collections you can visit are a replica of Trajan`s column and the gold treasury.


----------



## vdbull (May 9, 2011)

^^


Cotiso said:


> http://my.imageshack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here i found one with another side of the museum.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Nice. The outside looks great already.


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Bucharest appears to be remarkable for it's elegance! Wonderful photographs!


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

http://my.imageshack.us








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27








By claudiu2 at 2011-10-27


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

By Le Clerk @ 5.11.2011


----------

